# 2.1 Android Cliq videos only show black screen but with sound,help?



## Avascar (Jan 15, 2011)

Long story short: I upgraded to 2.1 with Android Motorola Cliq, it's rooted. But whenever I play one of my downloaded videos (avi), they only show a black screen, but with sound playing. I tried tons of vid players, same thing.

The video player plays the video with a black screen and sound. And the problem existed before I even rooted my phone, I thought rooting my phone was gonna fix this.

Any solutions?


----------



## Avascar (Jan 15, 2011)

...

......

bump...


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Avascar - it looks like no one can help on this problem...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

avi is just a container, what's the codec?


----------



## Avascar (Jan 15, 2011)

Idk. Lol.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Where are the movies being downloaded from? Are they being downloaded to the Android device or your PC?


----------



## Avascar (Jan 15, 2011)

My device. The problem happened when I upgraded to 2.1.

I also downloaded from my PC, and moved it to my device, the problem still exists.

Is there a way to watch movies flawlessly without degrading?


----------



## Camisado (Feb 2, 2011)

I downloaded a free app called arcmedia that allowed me to watch avi vids, but quality wasn't great tho, might be worth a try


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

rockplayer is what i would suggest for watching vids on android.


----------



## Avascar (Jan 15, 2011)

pharoah said:


> rockplayer is what i would suggest for watching vids on android.


Can't seem to find that in the android market. ._.
By the way, I can't play youtube videos either.


----------

